# He Really Wants To Be Protected From Covid



## win231 (Jan 28, 2022)

Nice eye protection too - recycled toilet paper rolls.


----------



## Knight (Jan 28, 2022)

But no gloves?  What was he thinking?


----------



## win231 (Jan 28, 2022)

I thought he was going for "The Fly" look


----------



## chic (Jan 28, 2022)

At least where I live, people are coming to their senses.   More faces to be seen here.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 1, 2022)

He looks like a Tuskan raider from Star Wars,


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 1, 2022)




----------

